

Show HN: Chrome ext., Musicality – Playback controls for your favorite players - kkamperschroer
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/musicality-music-player/fjiolbglibkahkipcdgeepdfdgfkdbee

======
kkamperschroer
Feedback appreciated. This is one of my first big javascript projects. It's
open source if you'd like to take a peek under the hood:
[https://github.com/kkamperschroer/Musicality](https://github.com/kkamperschroer/Musicality)

